# Any interest?



## Dave Martell (Nov 13, 2014)

I still have to make some knives to sell here and there and I'm wondering if anyone would be interested in nakiris or sujihikis? I've got a lot of heat treated blanks for these styles on hand so it makes sense for me to make some if they'll sell. 

If you're interested please post here or shoot me a PM, I'd love to hear from you. :spiteful:


Dave


----------



## Von blewitt (Nov 13, 2014)

300mm suji? Yes please


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 13, 2014)

Von blewitt said:


> 300mm suji? Yes please




Huw, you are nuts....but I love ya man!


----------



## ecchef (Nov 14, 2014)

Unsolicited testimonial. 

1/3 of the way into about 3500 cuts of roasted NY strip with only a touch up on the glass rod. 3rd year running. Best suji I ever used.


----------



## chibok (Nov 21, 2014)

I am interested in nakiris...


----------



## chibok (Nov 21, 2014)

Or rather A nikiri..or two.


----------



## CB1968 (Nov 21, 2014)

I would love a nice 270 Suji Dave, count me in.


----------



## Mangelwurzel (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi Dave, potentially very interested in nakiris. do you have a rough price point in mind?


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 21, 2014)

180mm nakiri = $500 

300mm sujihiki = $650

270mm sujihiki = ? (Haven't priced/made one of these yet but it can't be all that different from a 300mm)


Thanks for your interest folks!


----------



## King_Matt (Dec 1, 2014)

270 sugi or wa gyuto


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 1, 2014)

King_Matt said:


> 270 sugi or wa gyuto




I'll keep that in mind, thanks.


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 1, 2014)

I have two 300mm sujihikis in the works currently, they will likely be completed this week. One of them is spoken for.


----------



## EdipisReks (Dec 1, 2014)

Any chance of a 270mm suji, with a very plain handle, available early next year?


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 1, 2014)

EdipisReks said:


> Any chance of a 270mm suji, with a very plain handle, available early next year?




There seems to be a lot of interest in 270mm sujis lately.....I guess I'll have to see what I can come up.


----------



## EdipisReks (Dec 1, 2014)

YGPM, Dave.


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 1, 2014)

EdipisReks said:


> YGPM, Dave.




Maybe not.....the PM system seems to be out of service today. 

Edit: I did get it and responded.


----------



## EdipisReks (Dec 1, 2014)

Response to your response sent, assuming it works!


----------



## EdipisReks (Dec 1, 2014)

Just in case the PM didn't send (it's not showing up in my sent, but neither are other successfully PMs), your reservation isn't a deal breaker by any means, so I'd like to go ahead, if the rest works for you.


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 1, 2014)

I got it and responded Jacob, thanks!


----------



## EdipisReks (Dec 1, 2014)

Just in case my last PM didn't send, I'll say it here: "I'm excited now. "


----------

